
Brex Lands $2.6B Valuation with Latest Funding Round - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-11/brex-lands-2-6-billion-valuation-with-latest-funding-round
======
felipepiresx
Great news. I think Brex has a great idea. But if anyone can, please do shed
some light for me on how they grew so fast ?

I mean, I can see how Bird etc would achieve a 2B valuation fast, they're B2C
so you can see them everywhere.

Are they signing up thousands of customers at an astonishing rate or is this
funding more related to potential growth ?

------
alphagrep12345
I don't understand Brex's USP. Amex gives corporate credit cards. What does
Brex do differently?

